# I upgraded to a 2020 Corolla. Thing is CVT and gets amazing fuel economy



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Enterprise is best to buy the used cars from. Decent priced and comes with 12k miles warranty for transmission and engine. Also includes free 1 year full roadside assistance and also $8 a month extra got me free tire replacements for a year if I get flat or blown tire.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Given that you give no details whatsoever, how much, how many miles, your MPG, ... there is nothing here of value.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Enterprise is best to buy the used cars from. Decent priced and comes with 12k miles warranty for transmission and engine. Also includes free 1 year full roadside assistance and also $8 a month extra got me free tire replacements for a year if I get flat or blown tire.
> 
> View attachment 658384


Great car ozzy, you are going to love it!!
My 2019 has 140k miles and gets 33 mpg
Done nothing but oil changes and
It still has 1/2 the brake pads left...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Great car ozzy, you are going to love it!!
> My 2019 has 140k miles and gets 33 mpg
> Done nothing but oil changes and
> It still has 1/2 the brake pads left...


With that great mpg and your juicy market I betcha you do very well. You're feasting man. Seattle and Chicago and SF and Cali guys feast well. Too bad I live far away from west coast otherwise I would've been pulling in a thousand in weekend and then driving across border to TJ to party with my two prescious.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that you give no details whatsoever, how much, how many miles, your MPG, ... there is nothing here of value.


Freeway it gets 45mpg and it's not even hybrid.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Enterprise is best to buy the used cars from. Decent priced and comes with 12k miles warranty for transmission and engine. Also includes free 1 year full roadside assistance and also $8 a month extra got me free tire replacements for a year if I get flat or blown tire.
> 
> View attachment 658384


1. How much was it?

2. How many miles? 

3. What did you do with your Camry?

Don't get carjacked for it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> 1. How much was it?
> 
> 2. How many miles?
> 
> ...


$20k price 40k miles and I traded in the Camry and put $1,200 down payment into this. The fuel savings over the Camry is phenomenal. The Camry a gas guzzler while the Corolla slowly sithers on gas. Gas prices are robbery now and up to $4,25 gallon here. By fall Gas may go down.

As for Car jacking that'll be an insurance payoff if that happens but car jackers here have shot the driver in the past so I make sure not to be at places with crime. In downtown I am always alert to my surroundings and keep car locked. I drop off or wait in a place that I can hit gas and get out. Foot is on gas pedal ready and head is on Drive.
Soon I'll get my conceal carry firearm.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

But…..but…it’s still a Corolla!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> With that great mpg and your juicy market I betcha you do very well. You're feasting man. Seattle and Chicago and SF and Cali guys feast well. Too bad I live far away from west coast otherwise I would've been pulling in a thousand in weekend and then driving across border to TJ to party with my two prescious.
> 
> View attachment 658387


Our weekend quests are insane here
you should keep those big eyes on the 
bonuses instead of the tj hookers.
The Cameltoes are in bloom everywhere 😁
Christmas is the most wonderful time 
Of the year My Ass !!!!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Our weekend quests are insane here
> you should keep those big eyes on the
> bonuses instead of the tj hookers.
> The Cameltoes are in bloom everywhere 😁
> ...


I'm 6 hours drive non-stop from your market. But I heard driving in Chicago takes special knowledge and skill and one missed exit and bam instant 1 star from pax as the other exit may be too far or a bridge. 

Plus I need to get conceal carry if I'm gonna drive in Chicago for there are Chi-Killers Chiraq


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> $20k price 40k miles and I traded in the Camry and put $1,200 down payment into this. The fuel savings over the Camry is phenomenal. The Camry a gas guzzler while the Corolla slowly sithers on gas. Gas prices are robbery now and up to $4,25 gallon here. By fall Gas may go down.
> 
> As for Car jacking that'll be an insurance payoff if that happens but car jackers here have shot the driver in the past so I make sure not to be at places with crime. In downtown I am always alert to my surroundings and keep car locked. I drop off or wait in a place that I can hit gas and get out. Foot is on gas pedal ready and head is on Drive.
> Soon I'll get my conceal carry firearm.


That is a pretty good deal given the current market. Enterprise here in Raleigh NC is selling a 2020 Corolla LE, 60K miles for 21K (a thousand more and 20K more miles than what you paid.)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is a pretty good deal given the current market. Enterprise here in Raleigh NC is selling a 2020 Corolla LE, 60K miles for 21K (a thousand more and 20K more miles than what you paid.)


Yep everything is hyper inflated. A Toyota Camry 2020 with 80k miles is going for $22k


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> the Corolla slowly sithers on gas.


I don't know what that is but I'm not sure it's supposed to do that. I would take it back. 

Also I thought you uninstalled Uber.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> I don't know what that is but I'm not sure it's supposed to do that. I would take it back.
> 
> Also I thought you uninstalled Uber.


I reinstall it and do only Saturdays now. Uber is forced to pay us high and around $40/hr Saturdays because the demand is higher than the available drivers. Fyi slowly sithers means it slowly uses gas and saves me on gas money.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Corolla slowly sithers on gas





Ozzyoz said:


> Fyi slowly sithers


Are you trying for "it's a gas sipper"?🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm 6 hours drive non-stop from your market. But I heard driving in Chicago takes special knowledge and skill and one missed exit and bam instant 1 star from pax as the other exit may be too far or a bridge.
> 
> Plus I need to get conceal carry if I'm gonna drive in Chicago for there are Chi-Killers Chiraq


Yea dude I get killed everyday
The only thing i think you would need is to register
w chicago so you would collect the taxes
I told you before if you brought another driver 
and ran 12 hour shifts it might be worth the drive 
w hotel for the weekend.
Now that you have a dependable car
it might actually work.
Just use waze for navigation and stay focused
I never shut it off as long as theres a surge near
no matter where I go....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea dude I get killed everyday
> The only thing i think you would need is to register
> w chicago so you would collect the taxes
> I told you before if you brought another driver
> ...


Chicago collects taxes from rideshare drivers?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Chicago collects taxes from rideshare drivers?


Yes of course they tax the rides
This is an actual big city
You dont pay, It goes right onto the paxes bill
anywhere in the city is $1.25
Downtown is $3
Either airport to downtown is $9
They made 11k on my work
in 9 months I drove last year
You need to be registered to drive at all


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Syn said:


> View attachment 658586


I would suggest driving that corolla to a strip joint in chicago @Ozzyoz and as the wingman you can have the hot ones and I'll the 3 others..


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I would suggest driving that corolla to a strip joint in chicago @Ozzyoz and as the wingman you can have the hot ones and I'll the 3 others..
> View attachment 658592


We have that here too. Girls get offended if you don't add $$$$ cash to her strip in front of crowd


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Have CRV with 170K Honda Accord Get 37-40mpg on hwy. 27 city. All averages, much depending on starts and stops.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> We have that here too. Girls get offended if you don't add $$$$ cash to her strip in front of crowd


they get pissed off when they dont get paid
just like us dude...


----------

